# Rollitup Maps Q & A



## Admin (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone,


I am pleased to announce that after months of work we have Launched Rollitup Maps!


Now you may be wondering what exactly it is. Rollitup Maps is a way for our community to review our business's in our niche. Whether it is Dispensaries, Doctors or Hydro Shops, knowing before you go or make a purchase helps make you an informed Consumer. Over the past years we have received a lot of emails of praise or warnings about business's in their local area however it was very hard for us to notify everyone. Now with Rollitup maps business's and consumers can connect with each other at the click of a button.


How To Access Rollitup Maps:


On the main forum homepage there is a link at the top of the forum list to Rollitup Maps. Also in the green navigation throughout the site there is a tab called "Rollitup Maps". You may also access it direction by going to https://www.rollitup.org/maps/


How To Use The Site:


As with everything in Rollitup our community is what drives us, we depend on you to submit missing business listings and review them for your peers. 


To Add A Listing That Is Not In Our System:


By navigating to your desired city/state you will notice a button in the middle of the page on the right hand side that looks like : 





By clicking that button and submitting the information your listing is then put into review and will be shortly added to our system!


To Review A Business:


To review a business will require a Rollitup.org account, you must be logged into leave a review. When you navigate to the listing and scroll to the bottom of the page you will see a comment box where you can comment on the business and also rate different areas.
**if you are logged into rollitup.org and /maps/ says you are not logged in it means that you were logged in prior to our launching the system. Please log out of Rollitup.org and log back in to correct the issue.

If you have any questions about this sytem please refer to this thread that I have added to the support section of the forum.


Take care,
RIU


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2012)

how can the support icon blocking my browser screen be turned off or at least removed from sight?


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2012)

Its on the bottom right out of everyone's way.


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2012)

no prob now. I have removed it my self. determination is one hell of a driving force.


----------



## Admin (Oct 5, 2012)

We just added a Lawyers category!!!!


----------



## bignugs413 (Oct 9, 2012)

How can we contact you about the Maps system?


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2012)

bignugs413 said:


> How can we contact you about the Maps system?



There are several threads that will lead you to them. try the support button provided.


----------



## cmts (Oct 18, 2012)

I cant seem to get someone to contact me about getting on the map.


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2012)

no surprise. they never listen to any suggestion we as members make anyway.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

cmts said:


> I cant seem to get someone to contact me about getting on the map.
> http://www.oc-clones.com/finallogo3.jpg


click on the support button at the bottom of the screen on the right hand side. from there it will tell you what to do. it will take a little bit of time to get a response, so just wait it out.


----------



## 420DankStank (Apr 3, 2013)

Why is the maps page just a blank page now? Or is it just me that is having this issue?


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2013)

nope its currently down, sorry for the inconvenience


----------

